
Know when your marketing tags aren't firing – Raptor Tag Monitoring for GTM - andrewnada
If you&#x27;ve ever setup tags in Google Tag manager, you&#x27;ll know that they are quite fragile, often breaking when your website is updated. Sometimes tags will also fail on certain devices or browsers without any warning. Once they break you also start missing out on data, meaning that Facebook pixel tag which you configured in GTM which is supposed to be sending back audience data to facebook, can be failing without your knowledge, costing you as much as your ad-spend&#x2F;day.<p>We created Raptor Tag Monitoring to overcome these issues. Raptor will monitor the containers and tags of your choice, visualise it for you in Google Data Studio and then send you a slack message based on rules you can configure. Eg if fb-pixel tag volume drops by 20% DoD send me a Slack message.<p>We are currently in closed beta and onboarding agencies, enterprises, startups and freelance analytics professionals. Checkout our site here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raptor.digital&#x2F;monitoring and join the waitlist here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raptor.digital&#x2F;monitoring&#x2F;join-the-waitlist
======
andrewnada
If you have any questions ask away, you can see our team here:
[https://www.rna.digital/team](https://www.rna.digital/team)

